# Any cubers in san joaquin area, California?



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 15, 2022)

Me and my friend wanted to host a cubing club sometime in the next school year and I was also wondering if their are any cubers near me so we can maybe meet up. I would love to chat with you guys if you live near San Joaquin county in California!


----------



## gsingh (Jul 22, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Me and my friend wanted to host a cubing club sometime in the next school year and I was also wondering if their are any cubers near me so we can maybe meet up. I would love to chat with you guys if you live near San Joaquin county in California!


im in the contra costa area, its like an hour from san joaquin


----------

